# Chances of getting pregnant while on the pill?



## Blondeone

i was just wondering what are the chances of me getting pregnant while being on the pill if i take it pretty much the same time everyday. im on microgynon 30 i started it about a week ago the doctor told me to start it off at the same time my period arrives (just for the first pack) but everyone i know said that doesnt sound right? :S anyway back to my main question, i know alot of people have got pregnant while being on the pill but i was just wondering could it have been prevented or have they actually been taking the pill correctly? i dont want to end up paranoid about being pregnant every month! yes i will use condoms aswell for the first month


----------



## Ninewest

I think the chances of you becoming pregnant on the pill if you are taking every day at the same time, and are using condoms, is very very slim, probably impossible.


----------



## leeanne

Unfortunately, I haven't seemed to grasp why some have gotten pregnant on the pill, but it does happen irregardless. I know some have gotten pregnant because they forgot one. 

There are also some that got pregnant while on antibiotics. I never heard of this until last year but supposedly some antibiotics will cause the pill to become ineffective. 

And I also think that sometimes the pill was too weak for some.


----------



## AppleBlossom

The pill, like other contraceptives isn't 100% effective so although it's very unlikely to get pregnant whilst on it having taken it same time everyday there is still a small possibility


----------



## missjacey44

Its not 100% effective and things like drinking alcohol, being sick or taking other medication can effect the pill i believe. And of corse if you miss a day!


----------



## Twiglet

I took my pill every day, at the same time and still got pregnant but that was after 5 years of being on it...my MW said it just sounds like it became less effective for me and if she had any say in how long we were on certain pills for she'd adjust it so we changed every 3 years or so. 

Saying that my mum got pregnant on the pill, same circumstances as me...so if I'd have not been so naive in my thoughts that it wouldn't happen to me then maybe I could have pushed for a different pill / contraceptive method.


----------



## Blondeone

thanks for all the replies :)
got another question to do with the pill. ive been on it for 9 days and my periods usually last 7 days...but on the 8th day i was still bleeding brown colored blood then today (the 9th day) i had alot of brown blood aswell but then this evening i got full on red blood come out loads of it and a clot in it aswell (sorry tmi!) am i coming back on my period? :| my mum said it could be to do with the stress thats going on in my house atm


----------



## Twiglet

I had the same when I first started taking the pill so think its just normal? The first month is always the worst when going on the pill because of the changes etc...it never happened to me again after that :)


----------



## tasha41

There's a less than 1% chance of getting pregnant if you're on the pill taking it correctly. 

But, I'm in the 1% that got pregnant, and I've got a gorgeous baby girl now :) So it really does happen.


----------



## LovingYou

I have been having sex for 12 months now on the pill and haven't gotten pregnant yet. BUT, this month, i have a feeling it happened. It is possible.


----------



## JL19x

...


----------



## Webbykinskt

JL19x said:


> i got pregnant whilst on the pill, i took it at the same time every day and never missed a day! so it can happen x

How long were you on the pill for? x


----------



## JL19x

the pill i was on when i fell pregnant, i'd been on for almost a year x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

You can get pregnant on the pill if
- you miss one
- you are ill/stomach bug/flu/cold
- on course of antibiotics
- you suffer from IBS

You really should read the leaflet in the box. 
I got pregnant on the pill, still to this day i cant work out how/why. I was on it 3.5years with no problems
I only ever seen my OH at the time every 4-6wk.


----------



## aSh_x0x

Hey hun,

another thing you need to remember is that your body can adjust to the pill making it _less_ effective. If you get break through bleeding half way through your pill packet and your taking this pill normally, it can mean u need a higher dose.

This is what happened to me, i was on Leveln ED for about a year, and experienced break through bleeding. My GP told me it was that my body was becoming so use to the pill that it wasnt as effective. So i got put on Yazmin, which is a higher dosage.

If you take the pill at the same time everyday and dont forget to take it, i really wouldnt stress over whether or not ur pregnant. The great thing with the pill is that you know exactly when you will get your period, if it dosnt happen, then you no theres a possibility of pregnancy. I would worry about that too much, as dont forget being on the pill puts your body into a "false pregnancy", making it very difficult to actually fall pregnant.

Best of luck


----------



## philly_bear24

I was most definitely taking the pill correctly when I conceived (I was also on microgynon) and hadn't been ill or anything. The pill is not 100% effective so if you want to be totally sure you would be best using a barrier method too (condoms etc).


----------



## Buffy71

I was on Jasmine and yet here I am! :) It does happen hon. Rare though.


----------



## xxx bex xxx

i got caught pregnant with my daughter whilst on the pill but had been on antibiotics for a week......so they had cancelled out the pill.


----------



## Fern.x

Well i got pregnant while on the pill taking it everyday at the same time.. lol


----------



## Tara123

I got pregnant on the pill (microgynon) and I took it correctly. When I went to my GP she said Oh you must be part of the unlucky 1%. I wouldn't change it for the world now though :hug:


----------

